# DnB vs Melodic Death Metal



## 2boon4you (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hab grad eben Pendulum feat. In Flames - Self vs Self gehört und bin davon absolut begeistert.
Kennt jemand mehr von dieser Richtung?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IW4JkH9eevQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spaten (3. Juni 2010)

http://de.wikipedia....eath-Metal-Band


pers. mag ich killswitch engage viel lieber.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n65kKA0XAwI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeEyaAOh4Pg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEH4fnxMBxo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccdKeK2EyoQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V0QlqClXbo


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Juni 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....eath-Metal-Band
> 
> 
> pers. mag ich killswitch engage viel lieber.
> ...





Es geht um Drum & Bass vs.  Melodic Death Metal, nicht um Metalcore. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juni 2010)

Was hat DAS denn bitte mit Drum 'n Bass zu tun? Nur weil da Drums und n paar Bässe drin sind? Da wäre ja jede elektronische Musik Drum'n Bass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, aber ich finde der Track hat soviel mit DnB zu tun, wie Dj Bobo mit rappen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WU4CHMF63TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEG_V-aw5VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was hat DAS denn bitte mit Drum 'n Bass zu tun? Nur weil da Drums und n paar Bässe drin sind? Da wäre ja jede elektronische Musik Drum'n Bass.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aufhören zu klugscheißen bitte.^^ In dem ganzen Genre-Mist sieht man eh nicht mehr durch.
Ich würde vorschlagen, wir sammeln einfach mal ein wenig Musik, die ähnliche Einflüsse hat.
Sprich diesen Elektrokram und Metal.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ugbKuBoUBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Außerdem geht es hier um Drum & Bass VERSUS Melo Death. Da ist kein Wunder, dass DnB untergeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es hier um Drum & Bass VERSUS Melo Death. Da ist kein Wunder, dass DnB untergeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


richtig Bloodletting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Heaven shall burn hat damit nicht viel zu tun find ich aber gefallen tun sie trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ spectrumizer

jaja ich weiß was richtiger DnB ist..

& Pendulum behaupten das sie DnB machen also wieso sollte ich ein anderes Genre dazu schreiben?


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT: Außerdem geht es hier um Drum & Bass VERSUS Melo Death. Da ist kein Wunder, dass DnB untergeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is mir zu hoch, ich bin raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Jeah DnB <3 
und Melodic death Metal ist auch cool
Das ergebniss?
Toll!

Bestes DnB Remix ist immernoch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0mEaZbx2CI


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bestes DnB Remix ist immernoch
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0mEaZbx2CI



Ach du scheiße.
Das ist echt ... schlecht. o_O


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

Also wenn Du noch nicht Soilwork kennst dann kannste ja mal den Link anklicken:


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=x60DdKy1GuY



Viel Spass beim hören ist eine echt gute Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Juni 2010)

flander1974 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du noch nicht Soilwork kennst dann kannste ja mal den Link anklicken:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=x60DdKy1GuY



Leute, die nicht verstanden haben, worum es in diesem Thread geht: *2*


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2010)

Tut mir leid für offtopic aber ich wollt mal fragen was trivium für ne metalrichtung ist :< auf wiki steht thrash aber das ist iwi unpassend >.>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für offtopic aber ich wollt mal fragen was trivium für ne metalrichtung ist :< auf wiki steht thrash aber das ist iwi unpassend >.>



Ich würde sagen...
Ist so ne Trashmetalband, mit Einflüssen aus Power/Speedmetal und etwas Metalcore.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für offtopic aber ich wollt mal fragen was trivium für ne metalrichtung ist :< auf wiki steht thrash aber das ist iwi unpassend >.>



metalcore,trash/heavy


----------



## Teal (8. Juni 2010)

Spontan fällt mir da Enter Shikari ein. Die machen aber Metalcore mit Electro...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UWAzFOK4YA[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (8. Juni 2010)

flander1974 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du noch nicht Soilwork kennst ..


Kenn ich in und auswendig, is auch ne tolle Band aber eben nicht das was ich suche..



Thoor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für offtopic aber ich wollt mal fragen was trivium für ne metalrichtung ist :<


imo metalcore



Teal schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir da Enter Shikari ein. Die machen aber Metalcore mit Electro...


Is eben mit Electro und das sagt mir nicht gerade zu :<


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Juni 2010)

Mhm - das Video des Topicerstellers ist leider nichtmehr verfügbar, aber bei Metal + Elektro schmeiße ich einfach mal Turmion Kätilöt in den Raum:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaGEuB0L7vw[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (13. Juni 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Mhm - das Video des Topicerstellers ist leider nichtmehr verfügbar


jetzt geht das Video wieder.
Ganz nette band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (1. Juli 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=diLnblJLzrM[/media]
*
i win this thread.*


----------



## skyline930 (1. Juli 2010)

Schaut euch mal Celldweller an. Es hat eigentlich EInflüsse von allem möglichem, aber is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Celldweller ft. Subkulture - Erasus ist ein obergeiler Track.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2010)

Das ist zwar kein Death Metal aber im entferntesten gehts auch in die Richtung.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4yH2oNIHUL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten wie skyline930 sagt, Celldweller machen elektronische Musik mit metallischen Einflüssen.


----------



## District13 (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab vor kurzem einen Künstler gesehen, der DnB und Melodic Death Metal produziert und war etwas überrascht, dass die beiden Musikstile sich möglicherweise ähnlich sind! ;o) 
Deshalb suche ich gerade interessante "Melodic Death Metal"-Tracks, die zur elektronischen Musik; am liebsten etwas freakig oder treibenden Beats à la DnB, Breakbeat, Breakcore; passen.

Damit der Elektronische Teil hier nicht zu kurz kommt noch ein paar Videos für den Thread-Ersteller/in.

*Aphex Twin - Come to Daddy*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5W7nIfSEjP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Justice - Master of Puppets*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kOLIskRI_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Rennie Pilgrim - The rich rule us*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33eHcFou7yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Sigma - War of the worlds*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1DOUzjsgGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Slayer (Duran Duran Duran Remix)*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-eGLhkpqssU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beste Grüße!


----------



## Gerti (24. September 2010)

Also das Slayer Ding und das Metallica Cover treffen es irgendwie am besten, was ich mir dadrunter vorgestellt habe.

Was ganz lustiges ist auch We butter the Bread with Butter, aber afaik ists kein D'n'B sondern anderes Elektrozeug, aber da kenn ich mich nich aus :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dES7OHTNbnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat nicht im entferntesten was mit Melodic Death Metal (also dem originalen...nicht was heutzutage teilweise als Melodeath verkauft wird) zu tun und ich denke auch nicht mit DnB (obwohl ich DnB hasse und mich demnach wenig dafür interessiere).


----------



## District13 (25. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Melodic Death Metal (also dem originalen...nicht was heutzutage teilweise als Melodeath verkauft wird)



Kennst Du da vielleicht ein paar einschlägig gute Songs die Du uns mitteilen kannst?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

District13 schrieb:


> Kennst Du da vielleicht ein paar einschlägig gute Songs die Du uns mitteilen kannst?



auf den ersten alben von in flames,at the gates und dark tranquility ist noch der richtige melodic death metal. und nicht so ein musikalischer scheiß wie children of bodom,sonic syndicate oder arch enemy


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das hat nicht im entferntesten was mit Melodic Death Metal (also dem originalen...nicht was heutzutage teilweise als Melodeath verkauft wird) zu tun und ich denke auch nicht mit DnB (obwohl ich DnB hasse und mich demnach wenig dafür interessiere).



Hmm da hast du recht, aber es hat Metal und Elektro Zeugs dabei, also passt es schonmal mehr, als andere Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, was mir zu Melodic Deathmetal einfällt ist Dark Tranquillity, The Black Dahlia Muder, Soilwork... Wobei es da noch so ne special blabla Schule gibt.
Aber kp, was das genau ist, ich weiß nur, dass In Flames da mal zugezählt hat (oder es noch immer tut). 
Ich höre die Musik, wenn sie mir gefällt. Was das jetzt genau ist, ist mir ziemlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonic! (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke bei dieser Pendulum und In Flames Mixtur ist man mit Celldweller sehr gut abgedeckt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xUB6wlWITwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g2eHh4GcJMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yadiz (3. Oktober 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Mhm - das Video des Topicerstellers ist leider nichtmehr verfügbar, aber bei Metal + Elektro schmeiße ich einfach mal Turmion Kätilöt in den Raum:



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Turmion Kätilöt ist imo Industrial Metal. Der Beat beim DnB ist nicht so redundant wie beispielsweise bei Metal, Trance, Hardcore oder Industrial. Ich höre DnB, aber [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Turmion Kätilöt ist auch mal nicht schlecht [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Einige der hier geposteten Lieder, haben leider  0 mit DnB zu tun - besonders wenn ich mir Soilwork oder Killswitch Engage anschaue.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@ Topic: Ein Mix zwischen Metal bzw. DnB ist ne geile Idee.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Folgende Links haben vielleicht keine Metal Elemente, vlt. gefallen sie dir ja trotzdem. Gerade Spor ist cool:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euD-NdiRjDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvScdBHmdfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
Wenn jemand noch mehr gute Mixes findet, plz posten. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5B79A0ZzlrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasOtto (10. Januar 2011)

Statement: Ich liebe die Signatur vom OP.


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jeah DnB <3
> und Melodic death Metal ist auch cool
> Das ergebniss?
> Toll!
> ...




LOOOOOL. Als ich beim 1. Hilfe Kurs für den Führerschein war, lief solche Musik im Hintergrund, während man diese Puppen wiederbeleben musste. Dann musste jeder 10 Minuten daran, und der Scheiß lief 90 Minuten in der Endlosschleife xD "Zumindestens der erste Teil von deinem geposteten Lied hat sich exakt so angehört"

LG


----------



## Zzapaah (11. Januar 2011)

Ich mag die DnB und Metal mixses gar net. DnB soll DnB bleiben, und Metal soll Metal bleiben.


----------



## iShock (12. Januar 2011)

Ja also wie schon erwähnt 

Celldweller  ist schon ziemlich nah dran
wurden aber denke ich schon genug songs von ihm gepostet


kann dir dann noch Blue Stahli empfehlen 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AH-LlLBzxM8

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=alAyOIbNHok


ach und weils eins meiner Lieblingslieder ist :x





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QELD5jo1xYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yadiz (13. Januar 2011)

Ich mag zwar [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Celldweller auch, verstehe aber absolut net, was das mit dnb zu tun haben soll. [/font]


----------



## AjaxXx (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euD-NdiRjDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dnb und ebenfalls recht aggressiv - vielleicht suchst du sowas?


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

flander1974 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du noch nicht Soilwork kennst dann kannste ja mal den Link anklicken:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=x60DdKy1GuY



Ebenso "Soil", aber die Band findet man "instant" wenn man "Soilwork sucht".

Beide gehören auch zu meinen Alltime Favorites! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfAmXgkaL-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Soil - Black 7 (auf so ner Russenseite, weil Youtube wieder alles gekickt hat -.-' (Vbox7 heißt die)^^
Soil - Why (auf so ner Russenseite, weil Youtube wieder alles gekickt hat -.-'

Aber wer Soilwork nicht kennt, der hat zu lange im Koma gelegen! 

Ich würd das Beispiel vom TE generell in die Melodic Death Metal/Metalcore Schiene schieben!
Aber wie ich immer zu sagen pflege: "Alle pauschalisierungen sind Scheiße".


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Januar 2011)

Also wirklich was passendes zum Inflames vs Pendulum song war hier nicht dabei,leider.

& Celldweller usw kenn ich.

Genau so wie ich so ziemlich alles an DnB was hier gepostet wurde kannte :x


----------



## Derrty (18. Januar 2011)

Pendulum macht kein DnB sondern ne kommerzielle Art des DnB,
den im DnB geht nicht nur im den besonderen Beat sondern um eine spezielle art das Schlagzeug übereinander zu legen, das ganze Stark zu komprimieren und beim Mixdown sollte das Schlagzeug mindestens so present sein wie die BassLine.

für google freunde:
Audio - Pandorum
DJ Hidden
Katharsys
Noisia
Misanthrop
Phace & Mayhem
Optical and Ed Rush
The Panacea (auchtung da gibts ne indie band auch die so heisst)
Shroombab
Prolix
Current Value

Das ist DnB, alles andere is komerzielle scheisse und hat mit dem eig. DnB nix zu tun


und für Dubstepper unter euch:
Bar9
Bratkilla
Hatcha
Jakes
Shackelton
SubFocus
terrorist
DatsiK
Cookie Monsta
Benga

Das ist nicht Dubstep Rusko, Caspa *kotz*


----------



## Zzapaah (21. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema Dubstep: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pq2PSDDzSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ja Pendulum macht Komerz DnB, Ich sehe Pendulum gar nicht mehr als DnB, sonder einfach als Elektronica. Nicht desto trotz gefallen sie mir.


----------



## Tschubai (25. Januar 2011)

Wollte allen nur mal mein Lieblingslied von Pendulum mitteilen 


* http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
*


----------

